# Need Help for a Dummy



## Guest (Apr 29, 2008)

I have a Yamaha YHT-585BL HTiB, which came with the HTR-6050 reciever. I have been unable to get all 5 speakers to play, and was told I needed a digital connection, which I know nothing about. Right now I have everything hooked up to my HDTV with the audio inputs plugged into the reciever. This means to play XBOX I have to switch the TV to the component setting then switch the reciever to the proper input. I would like to have everything simple so I dont have to use 2+ remotes at hand all the time. Would it be possible to have everything hooked up to my HDTV and have just a cable running to my reciever that would just play any sound that would come from the TV?

I am a complete moron when it comes to home theatre, all I want is my surround sound to sound good and perform to its full potential, which it is not right now (only plays from rear speakers, center and sub). Can somebody explain to me the best setup, how to hook everything up correctly, and what cables I need to get? Again, so a dummy can understand it?

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

You need to connect all you component via a digital connection, either digital co-ax or optical.

Here are examples, and the best place to buy the cables:

Digital Co-ax, AKA SPIDF: http://www.monoprice.com/products/subdepartment.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10236

Optical, AKA toslink: 
http://www.monoprice.com/products/subdepartment.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10229

The only way to get the best sound by hooking everything up to your TV is if your TV has digital audio inputs, and a digital output.

Your manual should detail the connections needed, so start with the manual.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2008)

mfk5331 - First of all, swap the speaker cables on your amp - front with rears. either that, or turn on the "speaker a" button. Having the center speaker and rears going means you probably have mixed the front and rears up. Perhaps (less likely but possible) you have a "speaker" button on the front panel of the amp that needs to be pressed.




eugovector said:


> The only way to get the best sound by hooking everything up to your TV is if your TV has digital audio inputs, and a digital output.


I've noticed, from experience, that most TV's (possibly all? please correct me if I'm wrong) do not pass 5.1ch audio from the digital inputs to the digital out. Just an observation.

I'm not familiar with the model numbers of those Yammies, but the best idea is to hook everything up to the amp (provided it supports the switching of the highest level of video that you will use. ie - SVHS, component or HDMI) and hook up the audio using the appropriate digital connections.

eurgovectors link should give you an idea of what they look like. 

OK - just had a quick look at the specs, seems it has 2 HDMI ins, 3 component ins, 2 coax in and an optical.

So, what are you trying to hook up to it?

From a quick browse of the specs, this unit doesn't upconvert to HDMI or component (again correct me if I'm wrong), if it does, your life will be far simpler.

Anyway, for now, hook the amp to the TV with a component lead. The Xbox to one of the component inputs, and either a coax or optical lead from the xbox to the appropriate input on the amp. You may need to read the manual to find out how to set the digital input you are using to work with the component input you are using.

I need to know what else you have to be able to help any further...

Z...


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

This may help.


http://www.howtohookitup.com/how_to_hook_it_up.html


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey mark, I sent you a PM if you want help....cheers


----------

